#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Αυθαιρεσία ημιυπαίθριου χώρου ή εσωτερικής στοάς

## TOLIS17

Συγνώμη για το επείγον της περίστασης αλλά θα ήθελα την γνωμη σας σε  κάτι το οποίο έχω παραθέσει και προηγουμένως και πρέπει να προχωρήσω  λόγω δικαστικών εκκρεμοτήτων.
 "Εχω κτίριο με Ο.Ι. που χωρίζεται  σε δύο κομμάτια, αριστερά και δεξιά με έναν κοινοχρηστο διάδρομο  ανάμεσα, ο οποίος είναι ανοιχτός για προσπέλαση από την μία πλευρά και  κλειστός με τοιχίο και πορτα προς ακάλυπτο, από την άλλη , βάσει αρχικής  άδειας. ¨Ενας ιδιοκτήτης Ο.Ι. ισογείου πήγε και σκέπασε τον διάδρομο με  πλαστικό κεραμύδι για ιδίαν χρήση (επέκταση μαγαζιού του), με συνέπεια  να έρχομαι να τακτοποιώ την παράβαση αυτή. το θέμα είναι πως την  υπολογίζω:
 1. Με αναλυτικό θεωρώντας την στέγαστρο ή
 2. Με Υ.Δ. και Υ.Κ θεωρώντας την στοά ανάμεσα και με αναλυτικό όποιες επιφάνειες στα άκρα πληρούν τις προυποθέσεις των η/υ.
 Αυστηρώς με τους ορισμούς δεν είναι εσωτερική στοά διότι παραβαίνει  το αρ.19 του κτιριοδομικού σύμφωνα με το οποίο δεν θα πρέπει να  παρεμποδίζεται η προσπέλαση και από τις δύο πλευρές. Εδώ έχω τοίχο και  πόρτα από την μία πλευρά.. Ούτε βέβαια στέγαστρο είναι από την στιγμη  που η τελική διαμόρφωση έχει κατακόρυφη μόνιμη πλήρωση, ασχέτως βέβαια  εάν η πλήρωση αυτή είναι και η πλήρωση των Ο.Ι. που έγιναν αρχικά από  την άδεια.........
 Για τον πελάτη βέβαια θα ήταν προτιμότερη η 1 λύση...Καμία άποψη?

----------


## milt

έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις με αναλυτικό θα πήγαινα και σύμφωνη γνώμη συνιδιοκτητών.........

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δεν είναι στέγαστρο κατά ΝΟΚ, θα το θεωρούσα στέγαστρο για τον υπολογισμό προστίμου του Ν.4178/13 εφόσον η κατασκευή είναι μια ελαφριά  και ευκόλως αφαιρούμενη.

Άρα, θα το υπολόγιζα με αναλυτικό (1).

Όμως, ως κοινόχρηστος χώρος απαιτεί τη συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών.

----------

